# Cat and 3 kittens, East London



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am currently fostering a Mum and her 3 five week old kittens and would be more than delighted if I could find homes for them through PF.
Mum is very dainty and sleek with what I would call an Oriental look about her. She was a little shy when first in the cattery and also back here, but soon relaxes and is very friendly and gentle. She was found living with two other male cats (probably her brothers, and one of them possibly the father ) so is used to feline company.

She has 3 kittens nicknamed Wimpy, Wendy and Big Mac (at the front )
Kittens are friendly and love a cuddle or tummy tickle. They are eating home made raw, Natural Instinct and some wet food, already completely litter trained.

They will of course have routine flea and worm treatment before being homed.
Homing will be through Scratching Post Cat Rescue Cheshunt Herts and both a home check and adoption fee will apply.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Aren't they fab? The kittens look like Turkish Vans :001_wub:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Misi! I was just thinking of your boy the other day while I was busy kitty snuggling. Big Mac is white all over apart from his tail and his face markings, he is also the one with odd eyes.
_Trying_ not to fall in love.....


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

If I were still in the UK, I'd have the lot!!! Van markings are really common in the Med basin and we see a fair few here, but in the UK it's a much more unusual natural marking. They are sooooo sweeet!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## princesspeach (Oct 6, 2013)

the mum is absolutely beautiful (and so are the kittens!) her eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Kittens are now 6 weeks old and fattening up nicely.
Mum has really started to enjoy her raw food....preferring it to the wet she is also offered.
I think Joy84 can confirm that they are a very friendly bunch, happy to have cuddles and be picked up.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

east london? mmm, ready near xmas? mmmmmm, adorrrrrabable kittens? mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

im thinking



it's killing me


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> east london? mmm, ready near xmas? mmmmmm, adorrrrrabable kittens? mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> im thinking
> 
> it's killing me


Well they are happy to receive visitors if that makes it any easier.......


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Aw they are gorg! Shame they are too far away


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

The kittens are growing daily and will very soon be looking for new homes. Please do get in touch if you would be interested.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)




----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so beautiful, what age are they now , girls boys?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

They are about 8 weeks now. The odd eyed one and the one with the white tail tip are boys. There is not a shot of Wendy above as she was busy killing a tweety toy.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

they are adorable:001_wub:

plump fluffy tummies


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1:

Will you be keeping Big Mac?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> Absolutely gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> Will you be keeping Big Mac?


oh don't Jo!
he and Wimpy are such lovebugs, I adore them all!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i think i love wendy ....and mac ..........and noooooooooo dreaming again

we may need to talk again


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Mum and kittens had their first vaccines on Monday, and Mum will be spayed tomorrow. She will then be going up to the Rescue centre on Friday.
The kittens will stay here for another 2 weeks before they too go to the rescue.
It is a lovely place, but I would love to be able to find homes direct from mine.
Is anybody looking for a cat or kitten who could offer one of these darlings a home?
Scratching Post Cat Rescue Cheshunt Herts


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

bump

aww , best wishes for mum tomorrow PP, you ll be sad to let them go but you so proud knowing how much you helped this family ,

Im sure they ll be the lucky ones this christmas

does mum have a favourite? , it would be nice if they could find homes in pairs


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm pretty heartbroken because we would love one of the kittens or maybe their mother, but our landlady's not keen on us having two cats instead of the one.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

turnips said:


> I'm pretty heartbroken because we would love one of the kittens or maybe their mother, but our landlady's not keen on us having two cats instead of the one.


oh dear.
is your place furnished? is she worried about damage in that way?
I just dropped Mum off at the vet for her op and she was trembling like a leaf. I want to cry at the idea of taking her to the rescue tomorrow, away from her babies and her comforts here.


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> oh dear.
> is your place furnished? is she worried about damage in that way?
> I just dropped Mum off at the vet for her op and she was trembling like a leaf. I want to cry at the idea of taking her to the rescue tomorrow, away from her babies and her comforts here.


It's not the furniture etc. really, she doesn't think it's enough space for two cats in our flat basically, she's completely fine with Jupiter and a lovely landlady in every other respect. She used to live in our flat herself, with her cat, and said that she found it a tough fit with just her and the cat - and we're the two of us, and one cat already. It's only a one bed flat, so I can see her point, but it's not tiny and Jupiter seems to have ample space for running about, vertical space, etc... We don't really want to bring it up again and risk souring relations with her, since she's really a lovely person and also our upstairs neighbour...!

If I can find any strings to pull in the next few days I will let you know, but it's looking extremely unlikely.  We're not moving for another 2-3 years, so after that I suppose.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh no, shouldnt have looked, gone all cat broody again. xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

turnips i think if shes a cat lady herself she might soften to the idea , dont give up , show her their little faces


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

These three little darlings are still with me, and looking for new homes.
the two boys are great cuddlers and love giving kisses. Wendy was quite skittish for a week or two but is coming round nicely now and getting to enjoy her cuddles too.
All 3 LOVE a belly rub.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww bless their little cotton paws and belly's .

has mum managed to secure a home yet?

i know the rescue like to rehome in pairs so does that mean that one little one is gonna be all on it's own?

i ve emailed someone on gumtree in my area who has a litter of kits and the little black one she is giving away for free as he lost an eye from infection , i still waiting to hear back from her i said please dont advertise for free and that i would look after him but i might have scared her off , im worried now

if i dont have the little kitt then i am still intrested in these babies but i will pm you , i have communal garden i take my boy on harness and i am defo gonna make a run off the balcony in summer.

i feel i should give the little one eyed kit a home as he would need to be indoor and supervised outside .

best wishes for these lovlies and i will keep in touch


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh MM, I hope you hear back from the woman with the kitten.
he wont even realise he has lost it at that age, my Monty is as active and eagle eyed as any other cat....but I am very happy that he is secured in my garden.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i know i so want to give him a home and he looks just like my 3yr old boy as well , i think i may have scared her off though cos i asked for details of why he d lost the eye , what infection he had , also i mentioned to her that the others look a bit poorly too as they all had their third eyelids slightly showing as well .i really hope she gets back to me soon.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Kittens were all rather poorly after first vaccines....but have bounced back to full strength now.
They are full of energy and mischief and would SO love to be in a family home getting all the attention they deserve rather than stuck in my spare bedroom.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good news the kittens are better, such a worry. xxxx

Hoping they all find new loving homes soon.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Kittens will be having their second vaccines on 22 December and then staying with me for just a few more days to make sure they do not react to the vaccine again. They will then be heading up to the Rescue to be 'on display' for prospective new staff.
They all start to purr like engines as soon as I enter their room. Wendy is getting much better at being picked up and cuddled, Wimpy is the softest of the 3 and will be held like a baby for ages.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Can't believe I only saw this today ...
I don't come to rescue section too often 
I fell in love with Holly, she's an amazing girl!
The kittens are very cute, really looking forward to seeing them again tomorrow 
Hope they find homes soon!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

how are the three amigo's , any news of homes?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

bump , hope they are all settled now PP


----------

